# Tim's Frog Closet



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Just finished my small rack and took advantage of the Petco $ per gallon sale. This is where I'll keep logs, pics, and updates to my collection! Enjoy!

The Rack:


Tadpole Storage system


Egg drawer/small tank for froglet growout


D. Leucomelas "Fine Spot" 1:1 Proven pair in a 36x18x18 exo terra










D. Tinc "Bakhuis" 1:1 proven pair in 18x18x18 exo terra






P. Terribilis "Mint" 1:1:0 probable pair in a 20g high





Uninhabited Tank 1




Uninhabited Tank 2




Uninhabited Tank 3


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice, uninhabited tanks are 20H I assume? I have a similar set-up for grow out's with 10 gal's and no BG. 

I like the BG's you've done gives just a touch more space.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Man those fine spots are spectacular. Way to ho using your space well, too.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Bighurt said:


> Nice, uninhabited tanks are 20H I assume? I have a similar set-up for grow out's with 10 gal's and no BG.
> 
> I like the BG's you've done gives just a touch more space.


Yep using 20H for the three on the bottom, planning breeding pairs for each of them. I have a pair of green sips coming in tomorrow 

The backgrounds were pretty much just done for aesthetics and for a small measure of security for the frogs in case they get spooked and need something to duck under


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Man those fine spots are spectacular. Way to ho using your space well, too.


Thanks! The fine spots are by far my favorite frog


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Great tanks and frogs! Where did you get those tadpole storage systems?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you've done a good job! Empty vivs claim new frogs!


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

dendrobates said:


> Great tanks and frogs! Where did you get those tadpole storage systems?


Thanks! I ended up getting the storage drawers from home depot. Just a word of caution, there is a small hole in each drawer that needs to be siliconed/super glued before use (I learned that after the fact)

Akro-Mils 24 Large Drawer Small Parts Storage Cabinet-10124 - The Home Depot


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I think you've done a good job! Empty vivs claim new frogs!


Thank for the compliment, I built three so I have the excuse to fill them without the girl giving me grief


----------



## lisa_ableitner (Apr 1, 2015)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

TLyons said:


> Thanks! I ended up getting the storage drawers from home depot. Just a word of caution, there is a small hole in each drawer that needs to be siliconed/super glued before use (I learned that after the fact)
> 
> 
> 
> Akro-Mils 24 Large Drawer Small Parts Storage Cabinet-10124 - The Home Depot



Does this mean you're using the drawers to hold the water instead of a container inside of the drawer?

Nice clean setup. 
-Andrew


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

a hill said:


> Does this mean you're using the drawers to hold the water instead of a container inside of the drawer?
> 
> Nice clean setup.
> -Andrew


Hey Andrew,
Yes I have the water directly in the drawers, the plastic is BPA free and I made sure to soak them all very well to remove any manufacturing film on them. They hold roughly the same amount of water as a standard 8oz tad container, pretty convenient.


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

lisa_ableitner said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

TLyons said:


> Hey Andrew,
> Yes I have the water directly in the drawers, the plastic is BPA free and I made sure to soak them all very well to remove any manufacturing film on them. They hold roughly the same amount of water as a standard 8oz tad container, pretty convenient.



Very smart. I spend too much time and money at Home Depot and know exactly where those drawers are. In the future I'll have to definitely consider doing the same as you. 

Could you post some closeup photos of the insides with the tads and whatnot?

Previously, Brian at Brian's Tropicals had my favorite system but yours is pretty simple compared to his. I like it. 

-Andrew


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

a hill said:


> Very smart. I spend too much time and money at Home Depot and know exactly where those drawers are. In the future I'll have to definitely consider doing the same as you.
> 
> Could you post some closeup photos of the insides with the tads and whatnot?
> 
> ...


I'll post some pics for you on Friday, I'm out of town for the week for work. I've checked out Brian's system also which is great, but these little drawers are definitely cheaper and simpler. I'll probably go with more of an automated system in the future, but for now this system fits well in the space available


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes that system isn't simple for sure! 

Sounds good. 
-Andrew


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Tadpole system

You guys got me curious so I looked it up. Not simple to build, but simple to run.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Okapi said:


> Tadpole system
> 
> You guys got me curious so I looked it up. Not simple to build, but simple to run.


I like that one myself...


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

a hill said:


> Yes that system isn't simple for sure!
> 
> Sounds good.
> -Andrew


This is an example of what all the drawers look like. The tad is a large tinc about to pop back legs for size comparison.


----------

